# reputable insurance company for camera gear



## lv2rescue (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi folks,
I am slowly increasing my cache of camera gear and finally figured I should probably start thinking about insurance. I am contemplating beginning to do jobs for $$, so looking for companies other than homeowner's insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

lv2rescue said:


> Hi folks,
> I am slowly increasing my cache of camera gear and finally figured I should probably start thinking about insurance. I am contemplating beginning to do jobs for $$, so looking for companies other than homeowner's insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.



check your home owners policy I know my policy with cover up to $5000 worth of proffesional use equipment but that doesnt even come close to cover my gear.

So I have a full Professional photography insurance policy with AON it covers all my gear worldwide and includes up to $10M public liability insurance


----------



## Vivid Color (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm also interested in such information.


----------



## temp726 (Feb 15, 2013)

PPA is pretty decent. They do up to $15K, worldwide. Nice folks to deal with as well.

www.ppa.com


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 15, 2013)

Hill and Usher. Saved me more than once.


----------



## jdramirez (Feb 15, 2013)

lv2rescue said:


> Hi folks,
> I am slowly increasing my cache of camera gear and finally figured I should probably start thinking about insurance. I am contemplating beginning to do jobs for $$, so looking for companies other than homeowner's insurance. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


I think I have a personal property (or something like that) policy through Erie Insurance in PA. They charge by the value of your gear. I think it was something like 46 bucks per year against theft or accidental damage for around $5,000 of gear. I haven't had to use it, but there isn't a deductible. Contact a legitimate company before you go with someone you have never heard of. Peace of mind is worth the extra 10 bucks you might have to pay.


----------



## Ryan_W (Feb 15, 2013)

Most major insurers will offer policies called "inland marine" or something like that that cover business equipment. For instance, I use State Farm for my auto insurance (Because I live in Illinois) and I have an additional business policy that covers me for $10,000 in gear against anything, and this includes rental gear. It's $26 a month. It also extends to any equipment I claim as necessary in the course of business, so that's computers, laptops, memory cards, tripods, lenses, camera, bags, cables, flash heads, you name it.

If you have an agent or a 1-800 number call them and tell them your situation. It's likely they have a policy option to cover you, and you might be eligible for discounts if you buy with your homeowner's / auto etc.


----------



## temp726 (Feb 15, 2013)

Also, I forgot to mention. In addition to PPA, I also have renter's insurance through USAA, it's up to 20K worldwide. They are really good, and I have had to use it a couple times. Other renter's insurance polices are similar. I used to have Progressive. They were okay. The previously mentioned Hill and Usher are quite reputable as well. There's lots of options out there depending on your level of needs.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 15, 2013)

sorry I checked and the actual policy is with Vero AON are just the brokers


----------

